# My Little collection, Costco, great Pics



## Changchung (Oct 2, 2005)

*How to do your costco flashlight shines much *
_*of which it is and plus that gives the best one takes *_
_*hold, just with a 15 o rings to size.*_

_*Also I leave photos them of my small collection, *_
_*I am to the delay of one of 3 watts bought in ebay *_
_*of one cr123 also a game of reloadable 3v cr123 for the Inova*_
 

*




*





































































*Enyoy... I just started a couples months ago, i am waiting for a couples more...*


----------



## rmacias (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice pictures but man are they huge, my DSL was struggling a bit.

RJM


----------



## ABTOMAT (Oct 3, 2005)

Resize, resize! You need a T3 line to view this page without dying of old age.


----------



## Changchung (Oct 3, 2005)

rmacias said:


> Nice pictures but man are they huge, my DSL was struggling a bit.
> 
> RJM


 
Hi, is ok the size now???


----------



## daloosh (Oct 3, 2005)

Welcome to CPF, Changchung, why dontcha stay awhile!

Yes, the pics look great now, thanks for posting!

welcome again,
daloosh


----------



## Changchung (Oct 3, 2005)

daloosh said:


> Welcome to CPF, Changchung, why dontcha stay awhile!
> 
> Yes, the pics look great now, thanks for posting!
> 
> ...


 
Thanks you for this chance and for this very nice forum, a have a problem, how can i post a pic for my avatar??? i cant do it in edit avatar...


----------

